# United Airlines to allow unvaccinated employees back to work



## chic (Mar 10, 2022)

United Airlines will be allowing unvaccinated employees back to work beginning Mar, 28. Does this include those they fired for refusing the jab?


----------



## Jeni (Mar 10, 2022)

So far it only addresses those who had applied for exemptions and were moved to non customer facing roles or on unpaid leave.
They have a few court cases going and so their hands are probably tied to not lose many lawsuits.

I know a few companies who lost key employees and then have been unable to replace so they took them back.

Looks like they may lift masks on public transportation on April 18th
funny i remember this:
Fauci Says Masking on Airplanes Will Never Go Away​https://news.yahoo.com/fauci-says-masking-airplanes-never-151107279.html?fr=sycsrp_catchall


----------



## Devi (Mar 10, 2022)

But, somehow, it looks like Fauci has gone away.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2022)

Jeni said:


> So far it only addresses those who had applied for exemptions and were moved to non customer facing roles or on unpaid leave.
> They have a few court cases going and so their hands are probably tied to not lose many lawsuits.
> 
> I know a few companies who lost key employees and then have been unable to replace so they took them back.
> ...


I think masking on airplanes will go away like all the rest of this.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 11, 2022)

chic said:


> I think masking on airplanes will go away like all the rest of this.


yes......... it will the date they are looking at is April 18th . 
I am  just find it interesting that these "experts"  go from one extreme to the opposite like a rocket....

My curiosity is why some have dumped these rules/ mandates etc so quickly .... if it was about *health .*... 
Their actions in removing ASAP clearly should show anyone who has NOT been skeptical ... to say this is NOT making sense .....
I think of a person recovering from Any illness .......................most need to take it easy and work up to their previous activity ........ 

I would have thought they would stage these things to _appear to care_ ...... MANY of us are _more then ready_ to move on ........but there also are folks who are still scared and will need adjustment time... if they will ever get over fear just dealing with others again.

This pulling mandates by levels of government and private companies is more like ....  "yesterday we were in trouble... now it is all  over... forget about it..... "


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 11, 2022)

Everything in life changes.  I know this is bad news for a lot of folks that want to wear the mask forever.  I wouldn't be surprised if they go into their coffins wearing masks.  Hey, BETTER SAVE THAN SORRY!  Get real!


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 11, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Everything in life changes. * I know this is bad news for a lot of folks that want to wear the mask forever*


Why would anyone want to wear a mask forever? I do not know of anyone who does, do you? If so what reasons do they have and how exactly does their wearing a mask interfere with your life since mask mandates are being removed? Just curious about your comment.


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Why would anyone want to wear a mask forever? I do not know of anyone who does, do you? If so what reasons do they have and how exactly does their wearing a mask interfere with your life since mask mandates are being removed? Just curious about your comment.


I think he is referring to the "Scared Stiff" bunch who feel safe wearing masks everywhere & rushing to get every vaccine & drug available.  And such individuals feel more secure when everyone else is just as petrified as they are & take similar precautions because it reinforces & justifies their paranoia.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> I think he is referring to the "Scared Stiff" bunch who feel safe wearing masks everywhere & rushing to get every vaccine & drug available.  And such individuals feel more secure when everyone else is just as petrified as they are & take similar precautions because it reinforces & justifies their paranoia.


Obviously, with the 'paranoia' remark, you're an anti-mask and anti-vaxxer. There are those of us, including wife and myself, who have compromised immune systems and out of concern for our health, and the health of others, DO seek the vaccines and will continue to wear a mask in crowded situations until the plague truly winds down. We're looking for our 2nd booster in the near future so we can feel a bit safer about travel. We both work out for a couple of hours a day, but didn't stop multiple cancers from hitting us and screwing our immune systems.
  So, we will continue with the precautions and get laughed at by ignorant people.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2022)

Jeni said:


> yes......... it will the date they are looking at is April 18th .
> I am  just find it interesting that these "experts"  go from one extreme to the opposite like a rocket....
> 
> My curiosity is why some have dumped these rules/ mandates etc so quickly .... if it was about *health .*...
> ...


They've just shifted everyone's attention elsewhere with another crisis. I think they could see all the mandates were unpopular and needed a believable exit strategy. From what I can see, it's working beautifully.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Why would anyone want to wear a mask forever? I do not know of anyone who does, do you? If so what reasons do they have and how exactly does their wearing a mask interfere with your life since mask mandates are being removed? Just curious about your comment.


 I have one neighbor who is never without a mask and has not been for almost 2 full years. She must plan to continue wearing it and I don't know for sure why because she does not talk with maskless people.

I guess it helps a person to identify like minded souls at a glance because with masks you wear your religious beliefs, politics and personal preference life path on your face at all times. Some people will find normalcy traumatic if they see the world this way, but they do. It's a free country. This is just conjecture on my part.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> I think he is referring to the "Scared Stiff" bunch who feel safe wearing masks everywhere & rushing to get every vaccine & drug available.  And such individuals feel more secure when everyone else is just as petrified as they are & take similar precautions because it reinforces & justifies their paranoia.


Guess I don't know any scared stiff people regarding masks.  I know people who are cautious, like me, who will wear a mask if in crowded area until the threat is over. But know of no one who* wants to continue to wear one.  *


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 11, 2022)

retiredtraveler said:


> Obviously, with the 'paranoia' remark, you're an anti-mask and anti-vaxxer. There are those of us, including wife and myself, who have compromised immune systems and out of concern for our health, and the health of others, DO seek the vaccines and will continue to wear a mask in crowded situations until the plague truly winds down. We're looking for our 2nd booster in the near future so we can feel a bit safer about travel. We both work out for a couple of hours a day, but didn't stop multiple cancers from hitting us and screwing our immune systems.
> So, we will continue with the precautions and get laughed at by ignorant people.


No one should be laughed at for being cautious. There are people who have had to wear masks prior to Covid due to immune disorders and organ transplants. Everyone needs to do what is right for themselves. I will continue to wear a mask if in crowded areas until Covid is just a cold. If that never happens? I will wear one when needed. I'm not vaccinated, I'm not anti vaccines, my Dr advised against my getting it due to my health issues.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

Apparently, drunk and obnoxious airline passengers are far, far, far more susceptible to death from COVID.

So, this "Cull the Herd" initiative is looking to address taking some of these obnoxious people off the planet.

On Thursdays, at 3PM, passengers aboard cross country United flights get to enjoy a free glass of champagne to celebrate removing these horrible humans from the gene pool.

This message brought to you by Culling Champagne Industries, leading the world in celebrating the timely death of Horrible People.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 11, 2022)

chic said:


> I have one neighbor who is never without a mask and has not been for almost 2 full years. She must plan to continue wearing it and I don't know for sure why because she does not talk with maskless people.
> 
> I guess it helps a person to identify like minded souls at a glance because with masks you wear your religious beliefs, politics and personal preference life path on your face at all times. Some people will find normalcy traumatic if they see the world this way, but they do. It's a free country. This is just conjecture on my part.


Maybe your neighbor was advised by doctor's against being vaccinated due to some health issues? 

I guess those of us who shouldn't risk our lives by being vaccinated should have T-shirts made that say, My Dr advised not being vaccinated due to my health issues, if you have a problem with that...F-U!


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

Just a note here.  This issue creates a strong, strong divide between people and maybe some heated feelings.  Maybe this is a topic that, you know, there needs to be some cautions about???

We have all waged a long war in the battlefield of life. I just want to see us all, on this forum, get along and share and enjoy each other's company. And not fall into the kind of competitive ideas and bad feelings that, you know, must make things unpleasant for all of us.

I believe in free speech and I really don't have an answer here.  Just offering my sentiments and hoping we can all get along.


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Maybe your neighbor was advised by doctor's against being vaccinated due to some health issues?
> 
> I guess those of us who shouldn't risk our lives by being vaccinated should have T-shirts made that say, My Dr advised not being vaccinated due to my health issues, if you have a problem with that...F-U!


LOVE IT!!


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> LOVE IT!!


I need one that says, "I chose not to get the vaccine.
I'm a raging epidemic.
STAY AWAY."


----------



## win231 (Mar 11, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Just a note here.  This issue creates a strong, strong divide between people and maybe some heated feelings.  Maybe this is a topic that, you know, there needs to be some cautions about???
> 
> We have all waged a long war in the battlefield of life. I just want to see us all, on this forum, get along and share and enjoy each other's company. And not fall into the kind of competitive ideas and bad feelings that, you know, must make things unpleasant for all of us.
> 
> I believe in free speech and I really don't have an answer here.  Just offering my sentiments and hoping we can all get along.


In the past, I've never criticized anyone for their health choices regarding the Covid vaccines or any vaccine.  I've driven elderly friends to get their vaccines & they know I'm not getting vaccinated & they don't care.
Guess who changed that?  Individuals who feel entitled to ridicule anyone who doesn't want the vaccine - like some on this forum.  This crap started with the flu shot advertising of the past, with banners that read:  _"If you don't get your flu shot, you're making other people sick."_
When they realized that didn't sell enough flu shots, they upped the ante with Covid by exaggerating the mortality rate.
The problem is the _initial_ lack of respect for others' views, plus the need to feel superior because they got a vaccine.
That's not likely to change anytime soon; some people have no other way to feel good about themselves & they seek confidence in their decision by convincing others that their decision is the only right one.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> When they realized that didn't sell enough flu shots, they upped the ante with Covid by exaggerating the mortality rate.
> The problem is the _initial_ lack of respect for others' views, plus the need to feel superior because they got a vaccine.
> That's not likely to change anytime soon; some people have no other way to feel good about themselves & they seek confidence in their decision by convincing others that their decision is the only right one.


 
It is obvious people have different opinions....on masking.. shots/ boosters etc... I too never have had an issue with people deciding for themselves the level of risk they feel comfortable with.......
The only issue that came up was caused IMO by those whom chose to try to FORCE their decisions on others..... 

I think everyone can agree that a choice to mask or not feel comfortable in crowds / traveling etc is a personal choice...



retiredtraveler said:


> Obviously, with the 'paranoia' remark, you're an anti-mask and anti-vaxxer. There are those of us, including wife and myself, who have compromised immune systems and out of concern for our health, and the health of others, DO seek the vaccines and will continue to wear a mask in crowded situations until the plague truly winds down. We're looking for our 2nd booster in the near future so we can feel a bit safer about travel. We both work out for a couple of hours a day, but didn't stop multiple cancers from hitting us and screwing our immune systems.
> So, we will continue with the precautions and get laughed at by ignorant people.


some may feel others judging them for continued masking..... really those who fought masks and shots were fighting for Choice and would celebrate your *choice* to protect yourself or feel comfortable
I think we have more in common then not.... 
I think the "paranoia " comment was aimed at for example ... advertisements that NOW  have a disclaimer....... "*images were filmed prior to* *March 2020*"..........probably because someone emailed and complained to them about their ad .........probably it was WRONG cause people did not have masks etc....... do some really think people were going to stop wearing a mask cause in some commercial they did not have one? 

Or like in my neighborhood a "self appointed mask police"  
Drove around yelling from her car at people in their yards talking to neighbors clearly distanced but no mask ...... in her zeal to yell  " wear the damn mask "....she drove into a stone wall .... frankly no one went to see if she was OK .....cause well we did not have a mask and she would have yelled to get away.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> No one should be laughed at for being cautious. There are people who have had to wear masks prior to Covid due to immune disorders and organ transplants. Everyone needs to do what is right for themselves. I will continue to wear a mask if in crowded areas until Covid is just a cold. If that never happens? I will wear one when needed. I'm not vaccinated, I'm not anti vaccines, my Dr advised against my getting it due to my health issues.


I agree. I don't believe in shaming people who continue to mask up. There is a lot of it here. They may have reasons such as those you've mentioned. We're all just human and shouldn't judge each other. This is just the way I see it.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Masking is ridiculous. Dave and I just got back from a cruise. Had to mask up in the airport and on the ship. Except when we were eating, drinking, in the pool, etc.  Please tell me how that makes sense. So many Covid rules are nonsensical.  On the ship we were tested daily.  To my certain knowledge, no one on that ship got Covid. Met some folks who were totally paranoid about getting Covid, and yet they got on a cruise ship. Still scratching my head over that.


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Masking is ridiculous. Dave and I just got back from a cruise. Had to mask up in the airport and on the ship. Except when we were eating, drinking, in the pool, etc.  Please tell me how that makes sense. So many Covid rules are nonsensical.  On the ship we were tested daily.  To my certain knowledge, no one on that ship got Covid. Met some folks who were totally paranoid about getting Covid, and yet they got on a cruise ship. Still scratching my head over that.


For many, fear interferes with logic.  That makes some people accept anything without question, regardless of how ridiculous it is.


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Masking is ridiculous. Dave and I just got back from a cruise. Had to mask up in the airport and on the ship. Except when we were eating, drinking, in the pool, etc.  Please tell me how that makes sense. So many Covid rules are nonsensical.  On the ship we were tested daily.  To my certain knowledge, no one on that ship got Covid. Met some folks who were totally paranoid about getting Covid, and yet they got on a cruise ship. Still scratching my head over that.


It sounds like it would take all the pleasure out of going on a cruise to begin with.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 14, 2022)

chic said:


> It sounds like it would take all the pleasure out of going on a cruise to begin with.


It diminished the experience for sure. My strategy was to always have a drink of water in my hand.  Or sometimes something else


----------

